# Which free VPN is the best?



## Stardust25 (May 14, 2018)

I need the one for rare accessing to some sites so I don't want to pay constantly for it. Recommendations please?


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

Free VPNs are usually ok for simple and rare surfing the net but on the other hand they have many cons too. First of all, it's slow speed which you mentioned above, sometimes it's really awful, especially in case of watching videos for example. They provide rather a few virtual locations too choose and it can be a real problem when you want to get access to certain resources. Also in case of free VPNs your constant payment will be always not your money but annoying and stupid advertisements. And keep in mind that anti-VPN software becomes better too especially in such countries like China, that's why free ones don't work there at all.
Comparing with them paid VPNs have such pros:
- better general security (but always check firstly the privacy policy of a certain provider, not all of them are really totally safe)
- faster speedbetter protection from VPN blockers (but this depends on a certain type of block, not all of them can overcome it
- support for all types of platforms
- unlimited bandwidth on all VPN servers


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

What TF said above.

Waaaayyyy to slow even for ones you pay for IMHO.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

There are other options to VPN. Public proxies such as https://kproxy.com/ (free) or go deep with Tor (free).


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Stardust25 said:


> I need the one for rare accessing to some sites so I don't want to pay constantly for it. Recommendations please?


What sites do u want to access incognito ?


----------

